
GitHub is down - fniephaus
https://www.githubstatus.com/incidents/tq7pm7mn9b1k
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070).

------
TimWolla
see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20499070)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20498983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20498983)

